# Allow different sorting options for Now Playing and Now Playing on PC



## bciocco (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to have the ability to have my Now Playing screen sorted by date and my Now Playing on PC screen sorted by name. Currently, I need to change the sort whenever I change screens. It would be nice to have separate sorting options for each screen.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Press enter then you can select sort by order and turn on and off folders. also, pressing 1 will switch between date and name, press 2 will turn on or off folders.


----------

